# New Code: Speed of Mirror Folding During Comfort Closing



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> Now Sean be nice to me. English is not my first language
> 
> JEG23


Apparently it isn't your second one either.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Apparently it isn't your second one either.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> Now Sean be nice to me. English is not my first language
> 
> JEG23


After this thread...I'm not sure its mine either! :bawling:

Sean


----------



## Travel4Surf (Aug 29, 2012)

Awesome +1


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Travel4Surf said:


> Awesome +1


:thumbup:


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> @FrogmanF30,
> 
> Even if you set the werte at 00, the mirrors do not close concomitantly with the CA. There is a fraction of a second before they close, enough time to avoid their closing if you want to. I suggest trying 00 first and see how you like it.
> 
> JEG23


I just tried this on my F30; works perfectly! Thanks :thumbup:

You're right, 00 is just fine; there is just the perfect amount of time between just locking and the start of folding.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

FrogmanF30 said:


> I just tried this on my F30; works perfectly! Thanks :thumbup:
> 
> You're right, 00 is just fine; there is just the perfect amount of time between just locking and the start of folding.


Great! This one is still bringing me a smile every time I close the car. I hated the delay.

JEG23


----------



## clausx3 (Sep 16, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> Those familiar with coding know that we can have the exterior mirrors fold when comfort closing your car. This requires a long press (1 to 2 seconds) of the "ribbed" area of the door handle.
> 
> I personally find this delay annoying. I am usually left behind by my wife as I stand there waiting for the mirrors to fold. Now you can get rid of this delay by changing the following code:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip :thumbup:


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

clausx3 said:


> Thanks for the tip :thumbup:


My pleasure


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Just coded my car with this. Awesome find.

Thank you all…


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

***8230;. Edited***8230;.

Deleted my comments.
Had posted my comments in the wrong thread.
Apologies...


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

-nevermind


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I can confirm that this works on E Series cars too; I did it to my E90 a couple days ago. It's a bit more involved because you have to disassemble the NCSExpert data file in NCSDummy, override the value and then reassemble it. After that just save the trace file as .MAN and write it back.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Merlosso said:


> Thanks for the tip! I can confirm that this works on E Series cars too; I did it to my E90 a couple days ago. It's a bit more involved because you have to disassemble the NCSExpert data file in NCSDummy, override the value and then reassemble it. After that just save the trace file as .MAN and write it back.


Great!

I am happy it worked for you too.

JEG23


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Guys that did this code. Does it also make the key fob also close the mirrors faster? There is also a delay when the mirrors close with fob. Wondering if this change also effect it?? Anyone


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

cn555ic said:


> Guys that did this code. Does it also make the key fob also close the mirrors faster? There is also a delay when the mirrors close with fob. Wondering if this change also effect it?? Anyone


cn555ic,

I never close my car with the FOB, so I have not notice if this change makes that FOB folding faster. I would suspect it does. I will test later today.

JEG23


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

cn555ic said:


> Guys that did this code. Does it also make the key fob also close the mirrors faster? There is also a delay when the mirrors close with fob. Wondering if this change also effect it?? Anyone


cn555ic,

You made me go downstairs just to test it 

I does make the mirror folding faster also with the FOB closing.

JEG23


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Niiice!!! I hated the fact it took so long with keyfob! Thanks for testing it. You the man. This should be pretty easy for the E series like Merlosso stated. Some nettodat coding should take care of that . We owe it to you for such a great find!!


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice feature indeed ))

And there is the same possibility for Comfort Open.
Pressing the "open" key on the FOB for longer than 2,5 seconds rolls down the windows and opens the sunroof.
Comes in very handy when the car was parked in bright sunshine all day long and heated up to diabolical temerature (especially when black/black).
So 2,5 seconds seem like an eternity.

It is in CAS /3003 / KMFRT_OEFFNEN, default set to hex 19, I reduced to hex 0A (1 Second) which suits me better )


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

razorback said:


> Very nice feature indeed ))
> 
> And there is the same possibility for Comfort Open.
> Pressing the "open" key on the FOB for longer than 2,5 seconds rolls down the windows and opens the sunroof.
> ...


Great!:thumbup:

JEG23


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

razorback said:


> Very nice feature indeed ))
> 
> And there is the same possibility for Comfort Open.
> Pressing the "open" key on the FOB for longer than 2,5 seconds rolls down the windows and opens the sunroof.
> ...


lol I was just going to post this today as I played around with that same script for my convertible top..It use to take 2.5 seconds before it started to roll windows down and convertible top, I changed it to 0A(1 second) also and its perfect now...Default was way tooooo slow for me


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

cn555ic said:


> lol I was just going to post this today as I played around with that same script for my convertible top..It use to take 2.5 seconds before it started to roll windows down and convertible top, I changed it to 0A(1 second) also and its perfect now...Default was way tooooo slow for me


So it works for the E Series too! Great! I was going to poke around and research that this weekend. Now I wonder if there's a way to eliminate the delay between the windows and sunroof. It nearly doubles the time when the sunroof waits to go last.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Merlosso said:


> So it works for the E Series too! Great! I was going to poke around and research that this weekend. Now I wonder if there's a way to eliminate the delay between the windows and sunroof. It nearly doubles the time when the sunroof waits to go last.


Your PM box is full!
Yeah i got mine to work but remember I have original software that hasnt been updated from 2007!!!!.. I dont have CA either! I have also tried to code other cars for the top to come back up but to no success and it has to do with the software of the CTM module.. I have been able to code it where the top come down though...Have you had success with that?

Steven


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

cn555ic said:


> Your PM box is full!
> Yeah i got mine to work but remember I have original software that hasnt been updated from 2007!!!!.. I dont have CA either! I have also tried to code other cars for the top to come back up but to no success and it has to do with the software of the CTM module.. I have been able to code it where the top come down though...Have you had success with that?
> 
> Steven


I cleaned up my mailbox; sorry about that. I don't want to hijack the thread so I'll send you another PM. Thanks for the info!


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Merlosso said:


> So it works for the E Series too! Great! I was going to poke around and research that this weekend. Now I wonder if there's a way to eliminate the delay between the windows and sunroof. It nearly doubles the time when the sunroof waits to go last.


I am not able to look because I am sick in bed browsing through my cell. But I am pretty sure what you are looking for is in the f10 cheat sheet.


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

@merlosso

all statements below related to Data 48.2, F07, all Values (WERTE) in hex.

the delays are as follows 
CAS / 3003 /
KMFRT_OEFF_HINTEN --> Delay between opening front / rear windows, default = 05
KMFRT_OEFF_SHD --> Delay between opening rear windows and SunRoof, default = 23

Since apparently all WERTE settings are hex and in 1/10 seconds this means 3,5 seconds before the roof starts to work.

Same applies to closing
KMFRT_SCHL_VORNE --> Delay between closing rear then front windows, default = 05
KMFRT_SCHL_SHD --> Delay between closing front windows then SunRoof, default = 23


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Merlosso said:


> So it works for the E Series too! Great! I was going to poke around and research that this weekend. Now I wonder if there's a way to eliminate the delay between the windows and sunroof. It nearly doubles the time when the sunroof waits to go last.


I am just wondering if tampering with too many applications to windows mirrors and sunroof to open or close at the same time might create some type of extra drain on the battery and possibly a short, and to eliminate this thus the delay that BMW has implemented. Well the way it's setup from factory is way too long though, but IMO I wouldn't make everything work at the same interval time just for the fact of the amperage draw to battery. I have just coded only the mirrors and the comfort closing time intervals. The others I will not tread into coding it.


----------



## razorback (Nov 18, 2012)

you definitely are right on that.

there IS a reason for the default delays between powering windows front/rear and sunroof and thats why I'm not going to tamper with those.
Just with the initial delay.

Anyway, even when shortening the delay between windows/sunroof action it still is necessary to keep the button pressed until everything is opened/closed.
So I decided to leave it to the professionals (hopefully thinking that they know what they were doing when prrogramming the whole thing in the first place) to leave those intermediate delays alone.


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

might be somewhat related/unrelated to the topic, but has anyone figured out how to reduce delay from closing the door and to locking the door with comfort access? I searched a bit and it seems like 2010/11 cars coded with latest software got it fixed so I'm assuming it's in the CAS setting somewhere...


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone manage to do this succesfully on F12/640i?

Was helping a friend to code his ride, found the FDL in CAS>3003 FH_Master>KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN> changed wert to 0A (1.0 sec, instead of the default 0F=1.5sec)

After FDL coding, still couldn't fold the side mirror.

I found out subsequently from my friend that he could never fold the mirror using comfort access (door handle). He could however close the soft-top, mirror & fod mirror using keyfob.

What else that I need to code to have the mirror fold with comfort access?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For 5, 6, and 7 Series Fxx cars, you need to also FDL Code FRM: 

FRM = > ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
CAS = > KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = aktiv
CAS = > KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_PA = aktiv
CAS = > KMFRT_SCHLIESSEN = Werte 0A


----------



## kon (Jan 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> For 5, 6, and 7 Series Fxx cars, you need to also FDL Code FRM:
> 
> FRM = > ASP_BEIKLAPPEN_BEI_KOMFORTSCHLIESSEN = aktiv
> CAS = > KOMFORTSCHLIESSUNG_FB = aktiv
> ...


Thank you master :thumbup:

I saw this in the v3.0 F10 cheat sheet, but somehow, without the master confirms it, i wasn't convinced! :rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The the v3.0 F10 cheat sheet is the work of the master, so believe it..


----------



## ssshake (Aug 11, 2014)

razorback said:


> @merlosso
> 
> all statements below related to Data 48.2, F07, all Values (WERTE) in hex.
> 
> ...


Hey I just programmed my car, reducing the start of comfort open/close to .5sec and everything else to zero. The idea being that everything happens at once, after a half second press.

This works perfectly for closing. But for opening I still get a 3.5 second gap between windows and sunroof.

I'm trying to do this to an e92 (coupe)


----------



## kimterran (Dec 6, 2014)

Just did this. The delay was killing me. Thanks!


----------



## ssshake (Aug 11, 2014)

kimterran said:


> Just did this. The delay was killing me. Thanks!


Do you have any insight to my mystery above?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

First the front windows should begin to close, then the rear windows, then the sunroof. To reduce the delay you have to set two or three settings.

CAS/3003/KMFRT_OEFF_SHD set the time between rear windows and sunroof
CAS/3003/KMFRT_OEFF_HINTEN set the time between front windows and rear windows

There should be also a delay for the front windows (nearly like the same for closing the windows and to fold the mirrors). This should be in CAS/3003/KMFRT_OEFFNEN

CU Oliver


----------



## ssshake (Aug 11, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> First the front windows should begin to close, then the rear windows, then the sunroof. To reduce the delay you have to set two or three settings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the attempt but like I said I have closing working fine. I still have a delay between front window and sunroof on opening.

And I don't have rear windows because it's a coupe. Your options keep referring to rear window to sunroof delay. Not sure what to do.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

The codes are for opening the sunroof (OEFF means oeffnen in the German language = open). I made one mistake! You will find the codes in FEM_BODY, the F32 has no CAS. The codes should be the same, so please test it. Set everything to nearly zero and your sunroof will open nearly directly after you press the knob on the FOB.

CU Oliver


----------



## ssshake (Aug 11, 2014)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> The codes are for opening the sunroof (OEFF means oeffnen in the German language = open). I made one mistake! You will find the codes in FEM_BODY, the F32 has no CAS. The codes should be the same, so please test it. Set everything to nearly zero and your sunroof will open nearly directly after you press the knob on the FOB.
> 
> CU Oliver


Nah that's why I'm saying I set KMFRT_OEFF_SHD to 0 and it didn't affect it. I have an e92 not a F32 so I'm doing it in CAS.

All other delay options I changed seemed to make an impact except for the sunroof opening one.


----------

